# hello world. Improvisation #1 from a closet composer.



## EternalStudent (Aug 6, 2015)

hello all, my name is Remon, nice to meet you all 

I wanted to write some more about myself, my past, my journey, my tiredness.. but in the end I just deleted it and decided that the music should speak for itself.

Any questions, remarks, they are all welcome.

The first thing I will post is an improvisation I did months back on a little theme I could not remember the origin from. It is recorded with my phone which sounds like a potato. my apologies ( if you have a good solfege ear it is still audible. ). I still think it is better to post it then to delete it so here I go;

https://instaud.io/bEf


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Argh recording sounds really potato, what a pity! I think that this improvisation could be put on a sheet giving it a new life, why don't you try?


----------



## EternalStudent (Aug 6, 2015)

thanks for your words wayne  currently I lack the energy to do what you suggest but I will definitely try in the future (will form good practise for me. I rarely write ideas down).


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Do not procrastinate too much or it will lose its freshness!

p.s.: and your listeners will get angry :tiphat:


----------

